# Performances macbook pro sur secteur sans batterie



## mchapuis (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de reposter mais comme les problèmes s'accumulent dans le sujet unique sur les batteries j'ai préféré créer mon propre post.

J'ai un macbook pro qui date de 2007, il a récemment fait un aller   retour au service après vente pour des problèmes de carte graphique   (problème reconnu par Apple et pris en charge à 100% alors qu'il n'était   plus sous garantie) bref ils m'ont changé la carte logique.

Sauf que suite à ca, et je pense que ca n'a rien à voir mais que tout  est  arrivé un peu en même temps,* ma batterie à rendu l'âme.* Elle  a un peu  explosé on va dire, déformée à tel point qu'elle ne rentrait  plus à sa  place rendant l'utilisation du trackpad impossible. Mais elle  était en fin de vie et l'ordi sans secteur avec batterie ne durait que  30mn, obligé de le brancher sur secteur.

*J'utilise donc mon  ordi maintenant branché constamment sur le secteur* et sans la  batterie.
Je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter une autre batterie pour le moment, pas  besoin.
*
Le problème est que les performances ont pas mal diminuées,*  notamment la mémoire vidéo, impossible de mater une vidéo de manière  fluide en HD fullscreen sur youtube ou dailymotion et même une vidéo  "HD" 720p par exemple en local !

Je précise que ce n'est pas lié à la réparation évoquée au début, car  avant de rendre l'âme et après réparation avant que la batterie ne meurt  tout allait bien.

J'ai aussi Windows 7 installé via Bootcamp et là pas de problèmes pour  la lecture vidéo sur le web ni en local avec windows media player, tout  est complètement fluide.

Donc ma question serait :
*comment récupérer les performances de  mon ordi sous os X sans avoir à racheter une batterie ?*
Je trouve ca un peu dingue qu'il fonctionne à 50% sur secteur et qu'il  n'y ai pas moyen de le booster sans la batterie.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

bonjour


tamchap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *J'utilise donc mon  ordi maintenant branché constamment sur le secteur* et sans la  batterie.
> Je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter une autre batterie pour le moment, pas  besoin.
> ...


ce qui est une conséquence usuelle du fonctionnement SANS batterie
( c'est assez documenté , des milliers de pages , surtout en anglais, google est ton ami)

par ailleurs tu as un  risque
si pour raison X il y a coupure de courant , c'est une extinction sauvage  ce qui aura pour conséquence de faire perdre ce que tu faisais,voire parfois plus , DD bancal etc
 ( alors qu'une batterie prend immediatement le relais)




> comment récupérer les performances de  mon ordi sous os X sans avoir à racheter une batterie ?


acheter un batterie


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2010)

tamchap a dit:


> J'ai un *macbook pro qui date de 2007*,* ma batterie à rendu l'âme.* Elle  a un peu  explosé on va dire, déformée à tel point qu'elle ne rentrait  plus à sa  place rendant l'utilisation du trackpad impossible. Mais elle  était en fin de vie et l'ordi sans secteur avec batterie ne durait que  30mn, obligé de le brancher sur secteur.
> 
> *J'utilise donc mon  ordi maintenant branché constamment sur le secteur* et sans la  batterie.
> *
> ...



Ce que tu décris là me fait un peu peur (la batterie qui gonfle telle la grenouille qui imite le boeuf à en exploser) et je me demande (je ne suis évidemment pas un spécialiste) si cette déformation n'aurait pas entraînée des séquelles sur ta machine.


----------



## Dr Troy (11 Avril 2010)

La batterie qui gonfle ce n'est pas normal effectivement même si elle était en fin de vie, va voir un spécialiste dans un Apple Center, il y a sûrement moyen de la faire changer (même hors garantie).

Pour ton problème de performances, regarde dans _Préférences système / Économiseur d'énergie_, tu mets sur Réglages de "l'adaptateur secteur" et dans l'onglet options, vérifie si l'option "Performance du processeur" est sur maximale.


----------



## mchapuis (11 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces réponses 

En effet pascalformac c'est peu recommandé mais ce portable là c'est plus en mode surf sur le canapé donc peu de chances de pertes de données importantes, j'ai un autre ordi  fix sur lequel je travaille (bien que ce soit pas mieux pour l'exemple que tu cite la coupure de courant radicale lol )

 le plus simple serait de racheter une batterie certes mais c'est dingue qu'il ne puisse fonctionner à 100% de ses perfs sans la batterie. l'inverse serait d'ailleurs plus logique pour justement économiser la batterie... 

@ mistik et Dr Troy oui c'est possible que l'explosion de batterie ai engendré des soucis bien que tout semble rouler sous Windows, et en général même sous OS X donc j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit matériel... 

je verrais plus un réglage d'OS X comme celui évoqué par Dr Troy, le problème est que je n'ai pas ce que tu décris dans les préférences systèmes, rien à propos de la puissance du processeur ni même d'onglets options, je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.3 (cf .png)







une idée où un tel paramètre pourrait être ?

je vais continuer à fouiller mais si c'est ca, c'est un peu dingue que ce ne soit pas plus évident ...


----------



## Dr Troy (12 Avril 2010)

Ah bah l'option a du disparaître ou changer d'endroit avec Snow Leopard, moi j'ai ça sous Léopard :


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2010)

tamchap a dit:


> En effet pascalformac c'est peu recommandé
> .


la raison principale c'est pas le risque d'extinction 

c'est que en activité sur le mac   SANS batterie le CPU est genre divisé par 2, d'entrée


----------



## mchapuis (12 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> la raison principale c'est pas le risque d'extinction
> 
> c'est que en activité sur le mac   SANS batterie le CPU est genre divisé par 2, d'entrée



pourtant c'est ce que recommandent les mecs d'Apple, 
"si vous utilisez la plupart du temps votre ordi sur secteur enlevez la batterie pour l'économiser "...

je vais de toutes manières aller les voir parce que c'est quand même pas normal une batterie qui explose après avoir changé la carte logique et même en fin de vie ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------




Dr Troy a dit:


> Ah bah l'option a du disparaître ou changer d'endroit avec Snow Leopard, moi j'ai ça sous Léopard :



en effet, au pire si ils m'envoient chier au SAV je réinstallerai Tiger voir si ca change quelque chose ...
Dr Troy ce serait intéressant (pour moi  d'ailleurs que tu teste si il y à une différence avec ces réglages et sans la batterie,
si tu sent une baisse de régime ou si il fonctionne impec avec ou sans batterie 
en mattant une vidéo HD en fullscreen ...
comme celle là par exemple :
http://gamersyde.com/telecharger_lost_planet_2_french_team_jungle_multiplayer-14808_fr.html
chez moi avec quicktime elle saccade, freeze toutes les 5 secondes


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2010)

tamchap a dit:


> pourtant c'est ce que recommandent les mecs d'Apple,
> "si vous utilisez la plupart du temps votre ordi sur secteur enlevez la batterie pour l'économiser "...


marrant parce qu'il est dit exactement l'inverse sur divers lieux mac es macologie
baisse de performances divers (dont processeurs)
  voire souci si alim secteur baisse pendant un court moment( très courant dans certaines zones)


----------



## Sylow (12 Avril 2010)

Alors soyons claire :


Laisser brancher son MBP/MB/MBA sur secteur H24 n'use aucunement inutilement la batterie ! quand celle-ci est chargée entre 95 et 100% la batterie n'est pas sollicitée.

Cela dit il faut l'utiliser régulièrement et faire un calibrage une fois / mois. 

Laisser brancher son MBP/MB sans batterie fait que la machine tourne sous UN SEUL core donc biasse des performances MAIs la machine chauffe moins ! (normal)


Pour ton soucis il faut racheter une batterie mais vérifier que ta machine n'explose pas ta batterie car c'est bizarre et dangereux.


----------



## Dr Troy (12 Avril 2010)

tamchap a dit:


> Dr Troy ce serait intéressant (pour moi  d'ailleurs que tu teste si il y à une différence avec ces réglages et sans la batterie,
> si tu sent une baisse de régime ou si il fonctionne impec avec ou sans batterie
> en mattant une vidéo HD en fullscreen ...



Ca risque de ne pas être très concluant vu que mon portable est un G4, donc même avec la batterie ça va ramer 

En tout cas je trouve ça bizarre de limiter le processeur si la batterie n'est pas présente :/


----------



## mchapuis (13 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions en tous cas pour l'utilisation de la batterie ca m'a au moins confirmé que sans l'ordi rame et que c'est "normal" bien que peu compréhensible ...
moralité: laisser la batterie dans l'ordi.

En tous cas j'ai appelé Apple hier et le problème est résolu car ils m'envoient une nouvelle batterie !

Ca à été un peu compliqué pour info voilà mon cheminement :

Visite à l'apple center à coté de chez moi, réponse : 
"oui c'est un problème à moitié reconnu par Apple sur certaines batterie, ya encore 5 mois on vous l'aurait changé mais plus maintenant" ah ok super...

j'appelle le service après vente : "si vous avez réussi à sortir la batterie et que l'ordi fonctionne, achetez vous en une nouvelle" mmm pas satisfait de cette réponse elle me passe un "service supérieure" 

là on me demande d'envoyer des photos de la dite batterie, ce que je fais et aujourd'hui coup de tel de la même personne et good news ils m'envoient une nouvelle batterie contre
la défectueuse 

donc super, un peu compliqué de tout de même mais je vais pas me plaindre ...
sur ces deux problèmes (carte logique et batterie pas le moindre centime de dépensé)

en espérant retrouver mon macbook pro avec sa patate d'avant et en espérant que le problème était bien lié à la batterie et non à l'ordi ou au remplacement de la carte logique ...


----------



## loupi90mac (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai mon macbook pro qui a sa batterie qui a aussi gonflé (depuis une semaine) et qui marchait plus depuis un an...

J'ai appelé un revendeur agréé apple (iconcept) me disant qu'ils n'échangeaient pas les batteries "gonflées"...

Peux tu me donner le numéro de tel que tu as composé du "service supérieur" ou le lieu ou tu as trouvé ce numéro ?

merci de ton aide

(mon macbook pro est de 2006)


----------



## mchapuis (26 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Je suis en Espagne en fait donc j'ai appelé le service d'attention client en Espagne qui est le 902 151 990, 

sur le site d'Apple (http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/) ils te donnent un numéro 


> *Assistance téléphonique*
> 
> Pour obtenir une assistance technique par téléphone, contactez le *0805  540 003
> *



je pense que là ils pourront te renseigner 

hésites pas à raler, si comme moi elle a gonflé au point de s'ouvrir en 2, aujourd'hui la procédure d'Apple c'est un peu d'envoyer chier pour ce problème mais si tu insiste ils feront sûrement quelque chose.

ils m'ont mis en relation eux avec "le service supérieur" qui est juste une responsable en seconde ligne après avoir gueulé a la standardiste que je n'était pas satisfait.

bonne chance !


----------



## loupi90mac (26 Avril 2010)

Apple ne veut pas reprendre ma batterie...

J'ai eu le service supérieur qui m'a "offert" une remise de 30...

J'ai donné ton exemple mais il m'ont dit: oui mais cette personne avait pris l'apple care, et fonction des situations on peut en effet échanger la batterie même hors garanti (quelques mois apres...)

donc voila  ...

pour le moment il fonctionnera sans batterie

merci de ton aide quand même

Le tel que tu m'as donné est gratuit non ? (30 minutes...)


----------



## mchapuis (26 Avril 2010)

Désolé pour toi  mais moi non plus je n'avais pas pris d'Apple Care enfin pas pour cet ordi là...
30 c'est toujours ca 
sinon je crois que c'est le prix d'un appel locale ...


----------



## kippei (27 Avril 2010)

comment récupérer les performances de mon ordi sous os X sans avoir à racheter une batterie ?



pascalformac a dit:


> acheter un batterie



Lol ^^

N'as tu pas envisager de changer de mac au pire ?

Courage pour ta batterie, J'espère que tu ne l'a pas bazardée au cas au Apple veuille une preuve de ta bonne foi.


----------



## mchapuis (27 Avril 2010)

kippei a dit:


> Courage pour ta batterie, J'espère que tu ne l'a pas bazardée au cas au Apple veuille une preuve de ta bonne foi.



ta lu le post en travers toi 



tamchap a dit:


> good news ils m'envoient une nouvelle batterie contre la défectueuse


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (18 Décembre 2015)

Un petit "Up" ici, peut être qu'avec quelques recherches, il est possible de manière pertinente de savoir pourquoi après les PPC la gestion de la batterie a été changé dans la politique d'Apple, si c'est pour rendre le système plus inter-dépendant, c'est une belle m***e, excusez moi de l'expression.


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> Un petit "Up" ici, peut être qu'avec quelques recherches, il est possible de manière pertinente de savoir pourquoi après les PPC la gestion de la batterie a été changé dans la politique d'Apple, si c'est pour rendre le système plus inter-dépendant, c'est une belle m***e, excusez moi de l'expression.


Belle remontée sans neige de ce message. 

Sinon, ça fait un moment que la gestion de la batterie est automatique par un système intelligent intégré dans la batterie... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204054

Et pourquoi incriminé Apple qui te décharge, c'est bien le mot, de la gestion. C'est pourtant simple, tu es nomade, tu utilises la batterie, tu as une prise d'alimentation à portée, tu connectes l'adaptateur secteur. Ou est le problème ?


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (18 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourquoi incriminé Apple qui te décharge, c'est bien le mot, de la gestion. C'est pourtant simple, tu es nomade, tu utilises la batterie, tu as une prise d'alimentation à portée, tu connectes l'adaptateur secteur. Ou est le problème ?



Le problème, c'est que je m'arrête juste aux faits et aux retours utilisateurs que je peux avoir, qui ne sont pas, j'y consens les utilisateurs lambda.

Sinon, oui j'avoue aussi faire un "Up" pour garder ce fil en mémoire, si jamais j'arrive à déterminer d'ou part cette itération, quelle interaciton avec quelle couches entraînent des dysfoncitonnements et des itérations qui semblent ne pas avoir de lien de corrélation mais qui en ont.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> avec quelle couches entraînent des dysfoncitonnements et des itérations


Les batteries de 5 ans, puisque tu remontes ce message qui date de 2010, et les batteries de maintenant, en fait depuis 2 ans, n'ont plus rien à voir entre elles.

Maintenant les batteries incorporent un micro logiciel de charge qui permet une meilleure performance/longévité et cela, en toute transparence pour l'utilisateur lambda. Alors à quoi bon en savoir plus ?


----------

